# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Văn hóa mua hàng ?

## vodat147

Chào các bác 
Thành viên khiếu nại : Bober
Tên thật : Nguyễn Hồng Vinh 
Phone : 0982900900
Địa chỉ : Vũng Tàu 
Hiện giờ em đang rất ức chế với phong cách làm ăn không giống ai Của thành viên này . Chuyện là thế này . Hắn liên hệ em mua 2 con Philip 24v-20A sau một hồi hỏi thăm sơ bộ hắn ngỏ ý muốn lấy thêm nguồn trong khi đó thì bên bãi có lô nguồn 24v-10amp Siemen em có giới thiêu qua thì hắn đồng ý lấy mà rất mạnh miệng có bao nhiêu em củng lấy . Chắt em dễ tin người thế là  em ôm toàn bộ lô đó về hết gần 5tr ( tổng 32 cái nguồn ) . Sau đó kiêu hắn chuyển tiền ….hắn bắt đầu giở quẻ “mua dùm ông anh bà chị nào đó…bala bla “ Hẹn trưa chuyển tiền ….rồi chiều…..rồi tối….qua hôm nay là ngày 11/9 thì im hơi bặc tiếng sau gần trăm cuốc điện thoại không chụi nghe máy đôi khi còn tắt máy ngang .
Sau một hồi thì hắn củng chụi gọi điện cho em . Nếu lên một loat lý do . Thực sự thì tôi chả biết ổng làm cái gì mà hẹn tôi 2 ngày liên tục . nói chuyện mồt hồi thì hắn chuyển luôn xưng hô thanh mày tao và lôi 1 loạt bộ phân sinh dục ra chưởi thằng vào mặt em . Choán luôn mấy bác ạ em chờ lão nhà họ “Hứa” này 2 ngày chắt em không điên đâu vậy mà còn chưởi em nữa chứ ….Thôi kỳ này em bó tay toàn tập 
Tất nhiên trong chuyện này củng chả thiệt hại gì lô nguồn em có thể thanh lý tốt nhưng em rất bực mình tên này tra thông tin thì là người làm ăn lớn đấy chứ ? . 
Sau chuyện này  bài học cho em là chớ bao giờ tin người cho đến khi đâu vào đó 
Thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Takami

Chuyện làng hàng ngày thôi mà bác, không mối này có mối khác.
Lô nguồn đẹp không, inbox vào zalo mình nhé.
Cảm ơn

----------


## nhatson

người mỹ mua hàng ko thik trả đòi dủ tiền còn được mà.  bạn bè hứa mua ko mua còn chả trách được nói chi người dưng

----------


## ducduy9104

> Chào các bác 
> Thành viên khiếu nại : Bober
> Tên thật : Nguyễn Hồng Vinh 
> Phone : 0982900900
> Địa chỉ : Vũng Tàu 
> Hiện giờ em đang rất ức chế với phong cách làm ăn không giống ai Của thành viên này . Chuyện là thế này . Hắn liên hệ em mua 2 con Philip 24v-20A sau một hồi hỏi thăm sơ bộ hắn ngỏ ý muốn lấy thêm nguồn trong khi đó thì bên bãi có lô nguồn 24v-10amp Siemen em có giới thiêu qua thì hắn đồng ý lấy mà rất mạnh miệng có bao nhiêu em củng lấy . Chắt em dễ tin người thế là  em ôm toàn bộ lô đó về hết gần 5tr ( tổng 32 cái nguồn ) . Sau đó kiêu hắn chuyển tiền ….hắn bắt đầu giở quẻ “mua dùm ông anh bà chị nào đó…bala bla “ Hẹn trưa chuyển tiền ….rồi chiều…..rồi tối….qua hôm nay là ngày 11/9 thì im hơi bặc tiếng sau gần trăm cuốc điện thoại không chụi nghe máy đôi khi còn tắt máy ngang .
> Sau một hồi thì hắn củng chụi gọi điện cho em . Nếu lên một loat lý do . Thực sự thì tôi chả biết ổng làm cái gì mà hẹn tôi 2 ngày liên tục . nói chuyện mồt hồi thì hắn chuyển luôn xưng hô thanh mày tao và lôi 1 loạt bộ phân sinh dục ra chưởi thằng vào mặt em . Choán luôn mấy bác ạ em chờ lão nhà họ “Hứa” này 2 ngày chắt em không điên đâu vậy mà còn chưởi em nữa chứ ….Thôi kỳ này em bó tay toàn tập 
> Tất nhiên trong chuyện này củng chả thiệt hại gì lô nguồn em có thể thanh lý tốt nhưng em rất bực mình tên này tra thông tin thì là người làm ăn lớn đấy chứ ? . 
> Sau chuyện này  bài học cho em là chớ bao giờ tin người cho đến khi đâu vào đó 
> Thanks


Hàng đẹp không bác inbox em tấm hình, nếu đc em lấy 1 con chưng tủ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GORLAK

Bác bán hàng cũng chửi ng mua tá lả thì giờ gặp ng mua tào lao thì chịu chứ lên đây khóc cái gì.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vodat147

Ai mua hàng thì biết tính em bác ơi . Em không bao giờ và chả bao giờ thích nhắn tin nếu gọi hoăc tới gặp trực tiếp nhiều ngườu em vẫn giúp dỡ tận tình từ a tới z .  Thôi cái này coi như khép tại đây phần lỗi do em cả tin không nói được ai 
Thân Chào

----------


## anhxco

xã hội có người này người kia, tránh sao được, cái gì cũng có 2 mặt cả. dẫu sao cũng k thiệt hại kinh tế, cũng càng k nên để ảnh hưởng tinh thần  :Smile: . Anh em trên này bị vố cả vật chất lẫn tinh thần mà giờ vẫn im re kìa, hehe.

----------

cnclaivung, vodat147

----------


## vodat147

Em mới bị vố đầu tiên nên thế thôi ạ thêm nựa thì quen thôi mà  :Smile:

----------


## Takami

inbox lô nguốn vào zalo nhé

----------


## vodat147

> inbox lô nguốn vào zalo nhé


Em có biết zalo anh đâu  :Frown: (

----------


## Takami

> Em có biết zalo anh đâu (


Ah, sory tưởng có chữ ký. Zalo Tâm 090862312 năm

----------


## solero

Chuyện này bình thường mà.

----------


## Vincent

Quá bình thường trong làm ăn , có lời có lỗ , có gan thì làm giàu , đen thì phải chịu thôi trách ai.

----------


## biết tuốt

..đường thương đau đầy ải nhân gian
 ai chưa qua chưa phải là ngừoi
trong thói đời cười ra nước mắt
xưa nói mua mà nay lại chối 
giờ ôm hàng rồi xong chạy mất
còn gian dối cho nhau... :Cool:

----------

vodat147

----------

